# I'm shocked and amazed and stuff like that...



## rich p (24 Jun 2015)

The countdown clock aint counting down to the TdF.
How does @Shaun expect numpties like me to know when the damn thing is going to start?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2015)

The what? The TdF? No idea what you're on about mate.


----------



## Dan B (25 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> The what? The TdF? No idea what you're on about mate.


He means the Le Tour


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2015)

Dan B said:


> He means the Le Tour



Sounds a bit foreign to me "Le" Tour; not that long ago there was a proper bike event int'yorkshire, none of that johnny foreigner nonsense.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Jun 2015)

Once upon a time in Northern Ireland a giro was a weekly cheque from the dole office, now it's a bike race and the leader wears pink...


----------



## Andy_R (27 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> The what? The TdF? No idea what you're on about mate.





Dan B said:


> He means the Le Tour



Obviously irony hasn't reached that there Lundun


----------



## yello (27 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> Sounds a bit foreign to me "Le" Tour; not that long ago there was a proper bike event int'yorkshire, none of that johnny foreigner nonsense.



You'd be talking about t'tour then?


----------

